# Installation of ports with lots of dependencies



## vist (Jan 2, 2012)

Dear colleagues!

Please, explain me how to install ports with lots of dependencies... For example, I want to install VirtualBox. If to install it with default options - it won't install guest additions and support of x64 OSes. If to config it manually there will be lots of dependent packages to config. I don't know if I should config them manually or I should leave the configs deafult...

Please, tell me how do you install such programs? Is it necessary to investigate all the dependent ports or there is some easier way?


----------



## vermaden (Jan 2, 2012)

You can configure VirtualBox along with all its dependencies:

```
# make config-recursive
# make install clean
```

... or just configure VirtualBox options and then build all dependencies with their default options:

```
# make config
# make BATCH=yes install clean
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2012)

vist said:
			
		

> Please, tell me how do you install such programs?


Just use the default options. Only turn on options if you know and understand what they do.


----------



## vist (Jan 2, 2012)

> Just use the default options



I don't think that it is good idea... When I installed VirtualBox with default options, there were no guest additions! But I need them!

When I installed KDE4 with default options the players did not support some audio and video formats.

So, you advice me to investigate the port, I am going to install, completely, right?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2012)

Let me repeat myself..


			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> *Only turn on options if you know and understand what they do.*


----------



## vist (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you!
The problem is solved!


----------

